# blank mind



## funkymonkey (Oct 2, 2018)

Ok so i've had dr symptoms for 2 years now and the dp just slowly kicked in. When it started it gave me a lot of anxiety, i think thats what made it worse, it was a vicious cycle. I don't know if I'm feeling worse now or before. Before, I could think, I could feel, I knew my identity, but I was so anxiously aware of everything that was going on that existence was painful. Now i have basically gotten used to it and I don't know if that is worse because I just feel so blank. I don't remember what it was like to feel real or feel like me or properly feel emotions or memories. I'm worried it will degenerate until I can't think at all, my mind just feels like there's nothing in there. It's making me really depressed now, I still seem like the same me but unless I distract myself constantly I get suicidal because I feel like there's no point in living because I already feel like I'm not really living at all.


----------



## anitas (Aug 28, 2018)

I feel your pain ...how did your dp start?


----------



## Grindelwald (Jul 22, 2017)

Try meditating. Find a quiet setting and count your breaths. It may help some.


----------

